# Lorella's adoption Journey



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Our adoption journey started in November with us attending an information event. This was 7 months after our 2nd failed IVF treatment. Even though I didn't realise it at the time I definitely needed that time out. 
Since then everything has been moving along nicely , except for a little glitch waiting 6 weeks in between stage 1 and 2 for a reference of an employer from 20yrs ago! It never came but got to carry on ...phew!
Weirdly enjoyed filling in the forms, loved prep and have a brilliant SW so home study was all good too.
Now we are 6 weeks from panel and getting excited as it becomes more and more real. 
Nothing to do but wait for our PAR now..... although yesterday I couldn't wait any longer and we sorted out our 2 spare rooms. Both have been sitting quite idle, just being used for washing, ironing, putting friends up on sofa bed etc but now one is a lovely little snug/study and other is totally empty just waiting for the time when we can change it into a nursery. Feels good! 
Feel slightly sick when I think about panel   
I am a teacher so think of time in terms. This next term is gonna fly by and at the end of it will be panel! Eek!


----------

